# Größe der Desktopsymbole



## Blumenmensch (19. Dezember 2006)

Halli Hallo,
mal wieder eine Frage.
Kann man die Desktopsymbole bei Gnome (oder auch KDE) verkleinern? Habe dazu nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Dezember 2006)

Wie das bei Gnome geht kann ich Dir nicht sagen da ich Gnome nicht nutze und mir auch nur mal ganz kurz angesehen habe.
Bei KDE sollte dies ueber das KDE-ControlCenter gehen. Ich kann spaeter mal nachsehen wo genau und Dir diese Info dann hier posten.


----------

